# Beretta model 21A bobcat .25 APC



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys, so I acquired a used
Beretta model 21A bobcat .25 APC.
This thing is like brand new still in the box, he never shot it, and he gave it up for a larger carry pistol. 
He bought it back in the 1990's, and the mag appears to hold 7. I'm excited to shoot it. It has that cool tip-up barrel, with black finish. Watched a few youtube videos and they said to only shoot good quality american-made FMJ ammo, but never hollow points because they will often jam. 
Its so small, I don't want to over-stress the barrel.
50 grain seems to be the most popular FMJ sold online. 
Any recommendations on what brand/grain ammo is safe/best for this little sweety? 
Any tips appreciated, thanks :mrgreen:

-------
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any pretty-high-quality, round-nose-bullet, .25 ACP ammunition will work properly with it.

Don't use it for self-defense carry.

If you insist upon using it for self defense, the best way to defend yourself with it will be to coat it thickly with Vaseline.
If you shoot someone with it, he'll get pretty angry. The Vaseline is for when he takes it away from you and shoves it up your rear end.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

One of my acquaintances uses a 25 for a bedside gun; says the intruder 'will know when it hits him'.

I'm not sure what that knowledge does for the situation.


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Its a really sweet little gun, the wife loves it's small compactness. Appears to jam alot with hollow points, and feeds best with FMJ, so I figure 8 FMJ in the clip and 1 HP in the chamber, at close range putting a few of those center of mass, will at least mess up there day. :anim_lol: Makes a great backup pocket carry, or a secondary home defense. This thing is machined really nicely too, quality, I've always loved any Beretta. :smt023


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't worry about over-stressing the barrel, it's Beretta-made and is a quality piece of kit. I have a 21A in 22LR and a line on another in .32ACP. regardless of the naysayers, it's better than nothing to carry. The round is actually usually seen as a little less potent than a 22LR, or about the same on average.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have already stated, your Beretta will hold up to most any type of .25acp round you choose to feed it. Do stay away from the hollow-points though, as they *might* create a feeding issue.

In regards to carrying it for self-protection, it would be my last choice.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> As others have already stated, your Beretta will hold up to most any type of .22 round you choose to feed it. Do stay away from the hollow-points though, as they *might* create a feeding issue.
> 
> In regards to carrying it for self-protection, a .22LR would be my last choice.


Why would the OP use 22LR's in his .25ACP Beretta? Now, I use them in mine, and it feeds hollow points just fine. And yes, a 22LR would be my last choice because I have other choices. But it would still be a choice.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Scorpion8 said:


> Why would the OP use 22LR's in his .25ACP Beretta? Now, I use them in mine, and it feeds hollow points just fine. And yes, a 22LR would be my last choice because I have other choices. But it would still be a choice.


It was a typo.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> It was a typo.


Roger that!


----------

